# New Dawn: Rising From Ashes, an 18+ Discord RP! (NSFW/SFW)



## Sage Ezraelis (May 14, 2021)

Heyall! Over the past few days, I've gone ahead and created a brand new Discord server to host a group roleplay based on a medieval-fantasy setting, with the RP's world being collaboratively molded and shaped by every participant of the RP. Everyone will have a place and impact on the world, whether it be in a bigger or smaller way. To give a decent idea of what the RP is all about, I'll go ahead and post a fair summary below. After reading and checking out the summary, feel free to leave a comment or send me a DM if you're interesting in joining our discord! 

Scenario: A medieval fantasy setting, with NSFW elements/story elements of repopulation, romance and character-bonding, society building and managing, slice-of-life, and action and combat.

Story: The world is recovering from a hard-hitting plague that had affected the majority of the world. Fortunately, the plague has become fairly non-existent as time has passed, giving the people of the world and its societies the chance to rebuild and recover from the disaster, with new colonies and civilizations rising and making their appearance as well. With the world being on a relatively clean slate due to the pandemic, many lands across the globe are open to be claimed, with some still yet to be explored and discovered.

Every person in the world will play a part in how the world shapes, to some extent or another. Your role and place in the world is yours to choose. Do you want to take leadership of one of the many rising colonies, directing them to whatever fates you may decide? Maybe start as a common citizen among others in a colony or tribe, possibly destined for something greater as your story progresses? Perhaps a wanderer with only their own judgement and knowledge to guide them, letting the path of life take them wherever it may lead? A soldier in an army, or a warrior or mercenary-for-hire? A noble knight, a gifted mage, a skilled thief? An alchemist, a scholar, or even so much as an unfortunate slave? The choice is yours.


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (May 16, 2021)

Bump! Our server has started to grow fairly quick already.


----------



## Azkin (Jun 5, 2021)

Sage Ezraelis said:


> Bump! Our server has started to grow fairly quick already.


Can I have a link? I'm not seeing one in the post, might just be dumb


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 7, 2021)

Are you still looking for new members? because I'd be interested in joining.


----------



## AddaliTheGypsy (Jun 21, 2021)

Sage! So nice to see you around again!

I'd love to be a part of one of your group rps again <3


----------



## GarbageRaider117 (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm curious about the setting. What kind of RP? Discord channel? Forum? DnD?

Edit: I found the answer to my question by not being blind and sleep deprived and looking at not 3 AM. This now prompts another question. Discord link?


----------



## sora21345 (Jul 1, 2021)

am interested if your still looking for players


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Feb 22, 2022)

Bumping up this thread again. Server is picking up in activity, so invitations are open!


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 23, 2022)

Sage Ezraelis said:


> Bumping up this thread again. Server is picking up in activity, so invitations are open!


I may be interested if you guys have room for minor characters.


----------



## FatChimera (Feb 23, 2022)

Would be at least inclined to check it out as well.


----------



## Kora2001 (Feb 23, 2022)

I would be interested to take a look at it too.


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Feb 23, 2022)

Noice, I'll DM you guys some invites!


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Feb 23, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> I may be interested if you guys have room for minor characters.


If by minor you mean underage, then I'd have to say no.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 23, 2022)

Sage Ezraelis said:


> If by minor you mean underage, then I'd have to say no.


oh no, not at all. I can see how that was misunderstood lol. Minor as in - less important ones.


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Feb 23, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> oh no, not at all. I can see how that was misunderstood lol. Minor as in - less important ones.


Ah ok, I gotcha. My apologies, and yeah, anyone can play as big or little of a role as they'd like. I'll DM you an invite!


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Dec 5, 2022)

Bump! The discord server is looking for new members again, feel free to drop a comment or send me a DM for those interested in an invite link!


----------

